# A/C Removal on '84 Z31



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

So this weekend I am going to be buying a 1984 Z31 Non-Turbo for $300. The A/C does not work. So rather than dump money into repairing that (as well as all the other stuff that needs fixing), I want to completely remove the A/C system from the car. Plus with <2 months left of heat in North Texas, I have other things I'd rather spend the money on. (like performance mods)

So my question is, what all can I remove without affecting the heating system?

Off the top of my head, I'm guessing that most of the lines, the compressor, drier and condensor can be removed, but what else?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

that's about it....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

asleepz said:


> that's about it....


Cool. I just feel like I am leaving something out. I remember replacing a valve on my old 200SX that was behind the glove compartment that was part of the a/c system. I can't remember what it was though. I need to consult a manual. I'll re-post once I find it.

Any ideas on exactly how much wieght I will be losing? 20-30 lbs.?


----------

